# The Stoicism of Epictetus and our Reaction to Events



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

Epictetus, the early-first-millennium stoic philosopher wrote,



> "Man is disturbed not by things, but by the views he takes of them."



Is this worldview compatible with Christianity? Can we find any applicable truth in such a viewpoint, or in this statement in general?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

It causes me to think about some things Paul says in the NT:



> Philippians 2:14 Do all things without grumbling or questioning, 15 that you may be blameless and innocent, children of God without blemish in the midst of a crooked and twisted generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, 16 holding fast to the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I may be proud that I did not run in vain or labor in vain. 17 Even if I am to be poured out as a drink offering upon the sacrificial offering of your faith, I am glad and rejoice with you all. 18 Likewise you also should be glad and rejoice with me.



Paul could have chosen to take his imprisonment as tragic and unsettling and so forth, but chose rather to see it as the advancement of the gospel, a matter of rejoice.


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 10, 2006)

I think the statement is too general, your worldview would impact the meaning of the statement. Because of common grace all people are able to grasp and live by some truth.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> I think the statement is too general, your worldview would impact the meaning of the statement. Because of common grace all people are able to grasp and live by some truth.



What do you mean by "too" general? I think that is the point, its surpassing applicability, but I could be wrong.


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 10, 2006)

I should have said the phrase is abstract.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> I should have said the phrase is abstract.



Okay


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 10, 2006)

I dont have too much time for writing, but did think on this more.

If all things work out for the good of those in Christ, then the phrase is useful in making a point. This may help the Christian with re-orientation allowing him to cope with a difficult situation. The reference point is Trust in God. 

While emotions can and do cloud our judgment, they serve a purpose. 

On the flip side: How could this be a dangerous idea?

I could see Mary Eddy Baker using this idea to explain away "pain" and "sickness". Its all in your head. 

Therefore, because of the abstract quality of the stmt, your presuppositions will determine how you understand and apply this statement. 

Hope that helps


----------

